# Outside clearance for a vent pipe



## Friend of Paul (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all, I received my pellet stove and built my hearth pad. I'm looking forward to installing it. I have another question I was wondering if you could help me out with. I noticed it mentions in the manual that the vent should be 4 feet away from any window. I have a small house and I don't think I have any spot on a wall anywhere where I would be a full 4 feet away. Where I want to install it I would be about 3 and a half feet away from my front window. Is this a serous restriction or does it not matter that much? Do you think 3 and a half feet away from my window will work? Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 12, 2013)

What stove are you installing? Some have reduced clearances if you use an OAK? 

The stove can be less than 4ft, if the window is inoperable (cant open). Some insurance companies are o.k. With the window being secured shut (a simple screw) or you can go as far as making a lock and jamb? 

Or you can always go out, then go up, so you are 1ft above the window?


----------



## Friend of Paul (Mar 12, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> What stove are you installing? Some have reduced clearances if you use an OAK?
> 
> The stove can be less than 4ft, if the window is inoperable (cant open). Some insurance companies are o.k. With the window being secured shut (a simple screw) or you can go as far as making a lock and jamb?
> 
> Or you can always go out, then go up, so you are 1ft above the window?


I'm installing the 55-TRP 10


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 12, 2013)

Friend of Paul said:


> I'm installing the 55-TRP 10


 
Check your owner's manual.  For my stove, using an OAK reduced clearance from operable window to 1 foot.  However, the clearances are very stove specific...


----------



## PASIEMT (Mar 13, 2013)

OAK = Outside Air Kit


----------



## rcc (Mar 13, 2013)

I had the same issue regarding distance from a window. One way around it MIGHT be to extend the pipe away from the outside of the house further than the minimum recommendation (which I believe is somewhere around 12 inches?). When the inspectors came by to bless my installation they measured from the glass of the window to the end of the pipe (which was about 20 inches away from the outside of the house). This gave me the 48 inches I needed.

(Note: Since then I ran the pipe up the wall and jogged it over with two 45 degree angle pipes to provide a draft and to maintain the 48 inches from the window.)


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Mar 13, 2013)

i am dealing with this as well. looking at getting a st croix element for my inlaws. the best spot to install in basment is under a ground floor window. the manual states that with an oak the exhaust terminal only needs to be 9 inches below the window. otherwise it is 4 feet. the window is about 3.5 feet above the ground so i should be good. 

out couriosity, why does an oak reduce this distance by so much?

the one concern i have is soot on the screens and glass.

thx
bih


----------



## dhall28 (Mar 13, 2013)

ah yes the pipe must be four feet away from operable windows because that is what  every home owner likes to do is open up a window for a cool breeze running through the house when it is 10 degrees out and they have the pellet stove on.......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 13, 2013)

There are three things that the OAK does that likely allow the vent to be closer to an opening into the house.

1. It produces a better burn and less CO (the stove doesn't compete with other air users and the air it gets is better).
2. It also helps push the exhaust further away from the opening(and aids in creating a natural draft).
3. And this is likely the biggy it reduces the need for outside air (read exhaust) to enter the house via openings (that good old sucking of cold air into the room with the stove issue).


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 13, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> There are three things that the OAK does that likely allow the vent to be closer to an opening into the house.
> 
> 1. It produces a better burn and less CO (the stove doesn't compete with other air users and the air it gets is better).
> 2. It also helps push the exhaust further away from the opening(and aids in creating a natural draft).
> 3. And this is likely the biggy it reduces the need for outside air (read exhaust) to enter the house via openings (that good old sucking of cold air into the room with the stove issue).



All 3 great reasons, with #3 being the Big contender. An OAK does many things. Many.... (read: efficiency).


----------



## dhall28 (Mar 13, 2013)

Harman stoves, 18" to side or bottom of window that is operable with a OAK installed, 12" to window that is inoperable. As far as i know and have been told, take an operable window and make it inoperable (screws, nails, etc.) and you can get closer than if you had a OAK.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Mar 14, 2013)

I am also looking at the heatilator ps35.  However, I don't see in the manual where an OAK reduces the distances.  It only states 4' from a window.

BIH


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 14, 2013)

BIGISLANDHIKERS said:


> I am also looking at the heatilator ps35. However, I don't see in the manual where an OAK reduces the distances. It only states 4' from a window.
> 
> BIH


 
That stove likely has not been tested and certified for a closer vent termination.

Always by the installation manual (if allowed by local code if not then by the more restrictive requirement of the two) that comes with the stove unless the manufacturer issues an update for your particular unit.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 14, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> That stove likely has not been tested and certified for a closer vent termination.
> 
> Always by the installation manual (if allowed by local code if not then by the more restrictive requirement of the two) that comes with the stove unless the manufacturer issues an update for your particular unit.


 

 55-TRP-10 and PS35 do not mention reduced clearances with OAK in the on-line manuals I could find.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 14, 2013)

Should you be able to exit out in a non clearance area and just go vertical to clear it?  It's may be in some cases not a fire hazard issue, but venting for combustion gases?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 14, 2013)

hoverfly said:


> Should you be able to exit out in a non clearance area and just go vertical to clear it? It's may be in some cases not a fire hazard issue, but venting for combustion gases?


 
Vent terminations are actually hazards of both types the clearances in the stove manual are for the termination, keep the termination outside the no no zone and the vent itself at the clearance (nominally just in terms of inches) listed by the vent maker.. 

You can have venting exit the house well within the 4' from a window as long as the termination is outside the no no zone.  In fact you can exit the house under a window run the venting up past the window as long as the termination is outside the no-no zone.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 16, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Vent terminations are actually hazards of both types the clearances in the stove manual are for the termination, keep the termination outside the no no zone and the vent itself at the clearance (nominally just in terms of inches) listed by the vent maker..
> 
> You can have venting exit the house well within the 4' from a window as long as the termination is outside the no no zone. In fact you can exit the house under a window run the venting up past the window as long as the termination is outside the no-no zone.


 
I think this will clear up some confusion would you think?


----------

